# satellite problem



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

Last October before we came to Spain our satellite went wrong, so we went to oyster in Northampton to find out what the problem was. We had bought it new in 2008. 
The oyster technician told us that ten haft had sent a new satellite up and that had block the reception of the old reciever and that in turn cost us £709, but whilst in Spain it went wrong again and the technician said the wire in the dish was nearly cut through. My question is did I spend £709 for nothing or was it a coinsident. I still have the old box.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , what exactly did you spend £709 on? a software update was enough to get your receiver working again. best regards sean


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are new satellites going up (and old ones being switched off) quite often, that does NOT mean that everyone has to replace their transponder, it is simply a matter of retuning to a different frequency....

I think I would be asking for a detailed explanation of why it was needed - if a wire was nearly cut through who put it in a position where that would happen? If it was the previous technician I would be asking about that too.....

I am sure that some of our satellite fitting specialists will be along to give a defintitive answer BUT if what you have said is totally accurate then there are questions to be asked BUT it is not unkown for the techinican to have said more but you did not recall the detail.

Dave


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Sean,

We had paid for an update a year before the reason for that was because the dish become stuck up, so Chelston removed the dish and the box and sent the whole lot back to oyster to be updated and refurbished. but this time they charged £709 for a new box, I have kept the old box and all the receipts. I just cannot understand why we were charged this amount of money. The technician in Spain found the severed wire inside the dish which was making intermittent contact, we have photos of this.
regards,
Brenda


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Our Oyster system was fitted in 2002 never been up graded and will find Astra 2 here in Torre del Mar Spain.

I have found that having the decoder on Sky news while it is searching, it finds the satellite easier.

I can only get a few station though ( 80cm dish).

Andy


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

*satellite problemsH*

Hi Andy,
You gave me an answer I wanted, because when I went back to oyster with me 4 year old setup they said they couldn't up date it because it was to old, Yet he tuned it in manually, but when it was on automatic, it would not settle.
Quite honestly if every one had to pay £709 every 4 years I think there would be uproar.
I really want to know if any one else has had to pay?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I had my Oyster (installed 2005) upgraded for about £60 by Oystersat plus a new LNB - now works fine


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

May be I should take me old unit 2008 to oystersat plus, can you give me their please Richard


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

*Satellite problem*

I would always recommend Roadpro 
Had a few bits done by them and just recently had satellite all re programmed, all for £40 
Wouldn't go any where else


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Here they are >>>Oyster<<<


----------



## jenk1947 (May 1, 2005)

I have an Oyster system that, in the five years I have had it, has needed reprogramming twice because of satellite issues. Even without these extra costs of reprogramming (OK only the last one actually cost me money but the first involved a 100 mile round trip so it wasn't free), Oysters are a very expensive luxury only to find that when you get parked up there is a confounded tree in the way. 

Next time it will be a manual system that I can move around more easily to avoid obstacles. The new ones are easier to tune in. I know they can be pinched more easily but I could stand the loss of one or two and still end up in credit!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We had our Oyster fitted 2008 and have never needed an update. It has been moved twice, each time we bought a new van. It is now on our third and LAST van!
The only problem we have had - and that was not the fault of the Oyster - was last year - probably around October - when the frequency changed. There was a long thread on here about it.
We rang Robert Jackson who couldn't have been more helpful and even posted instructions so that folk could manually retune themselves. They did question me about my 'black box' (which is white!) because some folk did need a new software update depending on their box. The amount they quoted, should it have been necessary, was very modest.
If you need help in future I would highly recommend Robert Jackson. They helped me out FOC even though they had not fitted the Oyster (it was done by dealer).
Sal


----------

